# Old old old Apple II game



## enathan1085 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anybody remembered an old old old old mac game from back in the day when a floppy disk was actually a _floppy_ disk.  The mac from my childhood was a Apple IIc clicky.  The game was titled "Escape from Kazakhstan" or something like that.  

'Twas text-based after a fashion.  The game started with an image of a jail cell and the words "You are in a jail cell."  You could then input commands such as: "walk over to bed", "bang on door", etc.  The object of the game was to escape the jail cell, evade capturers, and escape the country.  The best (read most infuriating) part was, if you made any mistake at all it resulted in a description of your character dying in some horrible way and then you were back at the first screen with the same welcoming words "You are in a jail cell."  No save points, no  passwords, nada.

I have thus far completely failed in my attempts to unearth anything at all on said game and was hoping that somebody who frequented this forum could shed some light on this blast from the past.  Ideally I would love to be able to, somehow, play the game today without resorting to purchasing a vintage Apple IIc and somehow procuring the floppy again but we shall see.  Thanks in advance.  Ciao.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah! An Apple II'er. Cool. I honestly can't say I remember that game, but there was so many games like it. I still have two 100 Disk Cases (3.5) of games and apps for my Apple IIGS back in the day.

I also have some good 5.25 floppies as well.

Perhaps it was known by other names. Can you describe the game in more detail, as in after you start in the jail cell, what did you do to get out? I realize it is a text based game... but did you start by looking around for things to help you out or how did one get out of jail?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 10, 2006)

PS - I modified the title from old "Mac" game to old "Apple II" game. Two completely different systems.


----------



## billbaloney (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking at the Wikipedia's list of Apple II games, I notice one called Escape From Rungistan, which looks about right.  Other people seem to know about it.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 10, 2006)

I loved those text-adventure games.  I remember playing Zork on the old Compaq portables as a kid when my mother took me with her to Macy's.   And when I got my Apple IIc, I got a copy from a classmate of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and I was even more hooked.  I also bought Stationfall...or was it PlanetFall?  I don't remember anymore.  Most of those games during the 80s were made by Infocom.

Check out this site for some more info on the Infocom games.


----------

